# ss southern opal



## donegalman (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,

My name is donegalman.My late father travelled on the southern opal to South Georgia in August 1959 and was there until 1961.Does anyone have any information on the ship or would someone have travelled on the ship at that time.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Donegalman.

I have moved your thread to Ship Research where you are more likely to receive replies regarding the information you are seeking. 

Also, as per site policy, I have removed your e-mail address for your security. Members can contact you via the sites Private Message system where you can disclose your e-mail address if you so wish.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Southern Opal bt.1941 as EMPIRE OPAL b/u 19.7.64 Hamburg.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello donegalman from NZ. I was doon the ice the season before. The opal belonged to Christian Salvesens whaling fleet registered in Leith Scotland. You can get in touch with the ex-whalers club in Edinburgh through google and there maybe someone in that organisation who can help your search. I think George and Mabel ***mings are in administration there. Hello again and good luck. Regards Ronnie.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
id 1168910 Built 1941 by Laing. Deptford. grt 9811 as EMPIRE OPAL. 1945 SOUTHERN OPAL. scrapped Hamburg. 19/7/64.


----------

